# Set on an African waterhole, from your home.



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Outdoor Channel has set up cameras on some waterholes in Africa for you to watch via internet. I just seen these Rhino, and it's still early in the safari. It comes in clear and has sound. Pretty cool though. Wish me luck....Here's the link- http://outdoorchannel.com/africam

View attachment 10001


View attachment 10002


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

that's pretty cool!! are you headed to the Dark Continent JT?


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Going to the dark continent, no. Well, maybe, someday, not today. Anyway, I just happened across this while surfing and locked on. It's so peaceful, hearing the sounds, watching the animals, very addicting. I could hear those Rhino grazing under the camera, and Hyena, out in the darkness, in the distance. Mesmerizing. This is going to be great for reloading day, just tune in and tune out......Oh my god, I did not just say that!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

LOL dude.......................


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I like the idea. Going to have to check it out.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

way cool

probably the closest i will ever get to hunting africa


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

I used to watch that a lot but lost the link. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## jfarleyx (Apr 23, 2013)

Great find and thanks for sharing. The fact that they include sound is pretty cool, too.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Jumbo this morning. He seemed agitated by something. But, I never seen anything else but some warthog and zebra. Maybe the camera. This is a nice tusker, though. I bet he would go 70 pounds.

View attachment 10048


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

JT I could have sworn I didnt see you!!!! Thinks for the link. I will be tuning in too tune out !!!! I watched for quite some time and did not here1 single word about Obama Care. That is worth a lot in its self!!!


----------

